# Problem with behavior in new dog



## Precious56den (Dec 7, 2006)

We adopted a 1 1/2 year old rescue dog about 6 weeks ago. They said she was a Catahula, and she does look like one after we researched. Foster mom said they found her in a shack after giving birth to her pups. 
We haven’t had any problems until today. We had to go to the Dr. We left her by herself for 3 hours, but my daughter was here sleeping(she’s an overnight worker). Our dog started whining and when my daughter came out of her room our dog(Charlotte) went crazy. She started running all over the living room knocking the recliner over, pulling all our things off the table and couch. My daughter finally got her calmed down. Do we leave her in her crate now when we go anywhere?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds like a zoomie. It's basically a burst of excitement that manifests in your dog running around like a crazy thing, grabbing things, jumping on furniture. It will often make you wonder if your dog has gone absolutely insane. But, it is very normal in young dogs (and even older dogs when they get excited). When my dog got zoomies, I would open the door and let him race around the yard. Much less disastrous that way.


----------



## Bluemoods (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep, your dog got the Zoomies. Totally normal. All four of mine get the Zoomies at least once a day. They race about, crashing into things, grabbing things and tossing them about, be that shoes, clothes, grass, rugs, the clothes I'm wearing if they are loose fitting, toys, sofa cushions, bed pillows, etc...

Huskies are famous for it at any age, mine being wolfdogs and, being Husky/Malamute/Wolf are just as bad a Huskies for the Zoomies. Young dogs do it a lot and, a few breeds do it for life, it is an expression of excitement and joy by a very energetic feeling dog.

What to do, either direct her outside or, sit back and laugh then, clean up the mess when it's over in a few minutes.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

My puppy does that. It's funny when it's under 20 lbs. It's going to be less funny when he starts having some bodymass. I really need to finish fencing in my yard, lol. Anyway, yeah, typical young dog behavior. It's just excitement, a relatively benign way of blowing off steam - a lot of times they'll do it when they're overtired or overstimulated.


----------



## planete (Dec 3, 2018)

My 10 year old still has zoomies moments! :whoo:


----------

